# On/off Stoic stem for tall guys



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just bought an on/off Stoic stem, the one they use on Mondraker bikes. I got the 20mm version. It is almost vertical, and works best with longer top tube bikes. I find it particularly helpful to get the front end up higher for us tall guys, since it seems that head tube length is the biggest fitting issue, at least for me.

I'm using it on an XL Kona Process (7ft tall) and it makes a huge difference in both uphills and downhills. The extra inch or so of height is the biggest factor, but the short horizontal length also miss it much easier to lift the front end. If any tall guys are trying to squeeze onto an XL frame, this can help...


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

NEVER MIND!!! Stem cracked in the front running longitudinally...not safe!


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

First post had me excited.
Second post not so much... hope you are okay!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Or riser bars.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

I am not 7' feet tall, but I do have short legs and a long trunk and I ride a 19" frame to fit my legs. To get the bars just above the seat, I bought one of these and it has worked great.

ergotec - Ahead Stem Comfi


----------



## zjdsn (Dec 22, 2012)

did you get it warranted? Pictures? I was thinking of putting it on a 29er. Can you tell me the stack and clamp height please? 
Thanks.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

You might have to turn to google for the specs. The stem has worked flawlessy and I haven't noticed any flex. Its warranted via the vendor.


----------

